# follicles



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Just wondered if you could help me. I went to the clinic on Friday which was after 4 days of stimms. I saw someone i had never seen before who told me that i had 5 follicles on my right ovary and at least 3 on my left. Also told me my left was looking a bit polycystic and that my amh was high. After going away and chatting about this with JE the lady came back and told me that they had considerd increasing the menopur but have decided to keep it the same (150mg) 

Is this follicle count ok do you think or should i have had more by what was effectively day 5? I have another scan on tues. 

Also has anyone had lots of discomfort around da6 /7 as my ovaries are throbbing like crazy and i look like i've eaten a football!

Thanks and best if luck to everyone else.

Maria .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maria

clinics tend to look for between 8 to 12 follicles so this is good. day 4 is still early and you might well see another couple pop up

this to me sounds pretty prefect and good a good responce for a small dose.

edit to say good luck with your next scan


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Are you on a short protocol Maria?


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

On long protocol. Been on Porstap for ever and had 3 weeks of suprecur. Had scan on day 5. Had another scan today (Day 9) * follies on left . Lead follicle at 20mm. At least 6 on right lead follicle 19. Most of the others between 16-18 with a few little ones.

Having retreival on Friday!!!! Scared stiff.

M x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck and i hope ec goes well 

you must keep us updated


----------

